

RLSD, the Retro Linux-libre Software Distribution - trengrj
http://rlsd2.dimakrasner.com/

======
cwyers
> RLSD is an extremely minimalistic, small, lightweight and _security-
> hardened_

> The user always runs as root

'Kay.

------
chilicuil
I really like this concept, it goes to great lengths to be minimalism, not
just a <well-know-linux-distro-here> remix.

I think Linux on the desktop still needs a lot of iterations to be successful
and these experiments can be a great sandbox for them.

I hope to see more static linked distributions, but in the meantime there a
few alternatives like:

[https://github.com/jelaas/bifrost-build](https://github.com/jelaas/bifrost-
build)

[http://morpheus.2f30.org/](http://morpheus.2f30.org/)

There is also a static binary retriever at

[http://javier.io/blog/en/2015/06/23/static-
get.html](http://javier.io/blog/en/2015/06/23/static-get.html)

In case you want even more static packages out of RLSD, I'd probably add the
RLSD packages to it sometime soon.

------
asiekierka
This looks like a great proof of concept with some software (especially a
lightweight package manager) which I always wanted to see come to life and
possibly use myself!

